# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Si mund të dallohen Shqipëtarët autokton..?

## Wordless

Një pyetje të shkurtër kam: Në gjithë ato lëvizje njerëzore gjatë shekujve,  ku ca erdhën këtej nga luftrat e ca nga kushtet më të mira - shkak uji,  pyjet gjelbërimi,  kafshët etj -.  Tani si mund ta dallojmë një ilir/pellazg ose më trashë një Shqiptar.  Dmth si dallohet,  nga tiparet,  ngjyra,  mbiemri. Kërkoj diçka të dukshme, jo ADN e më the e të thashë. 

Faleminderit

----------


## Rrjeti

> Një pyetje të shkurtër kam: Në gjithë ato lëvizje njerëzore gjatë shekujve,  ku ca erdhën këtej nga luftrat e ca nga kushtet më të mira - shkak uji,  pyjet gjelbërimi,  kafshët etj -.  Tani si mund ta dallojmë një ilir/pellazg ose më trashë një Shqiptar.  Dmth si dallohet,  nga tiparet,  ngjyra,  mbiemri. Kërkoj diçka të dukshme, jo ADN e më the e të thashë. 
> 
> Faleminderit


Mënyra më e thjesht dhe konkrete është studimi i librave të kishave ku janë shënuar datë lindja, vdekja e personit, lidhjet far fisnore....personalisht nuk jam fetar, dhe kjo që e ceka është mënyra më e mirë...kjo metodë praktikohet në perëndim, ku çdo kishë mban evidenca për popullsinë dhe aty gjen informata dhe sa kam njohuri  këto libra mbajnë evdidenca 2-300 vjeçare në mos edhe më tepër...Nuk kam njohuri nëse një gjë e tillë praktikohet edhe në besimin Islam. Gjenealogjia-Historia e prejardhjes së brezave të një fisi a të një familjeje njëri pas tjetrit, radha e brezave që e kanë prejardhjen nga një paraardhës i përbashkët; degë ndihmëse e historisë, që studion vazhdimësinë e brezave të një fisi. Gjenealogjia e familjes. Gjenealogjia e fisit. Përcaktimi i gjenealogjisë....

Ja një shembull:
https://www.arkivdigital.net/

----------


## Akuamarini

ADN-ja

Shqiptaret e Kosoves RIb--M-173-Kelte (Franqeze)21,1%
RIa-M17-4,4% Balto-sllave
I1b-(xM26)-P37)2,7% Mesdhetar
E3b1-M78-45,6%Ilire
J2e-M102-?

Today, the highest concentrations of E-V13 in Europe can be found in Kosovo with about 45 %. E-V13 varies in other Balkan regions between 5 and 25 %. In Germany and England E-V13 is rare (3-5% of the male population).
There is evidence to suggest (Byrd et. al, 2007) that the E-V13 connection between the Balkans and England is based on Balkan (in case of England Thracian) auxiliary troops with the Roman Army, who were stationed in England following 150 AD.
This project attempts to establish such a connection for SouthWest Germany.

----------


## Ilir-Arber

> Një pyetje të shkurtër kam: Në gjithë ato lëvizje njerëzore gjatë shekujve,  ku ca erdhën këtej nga luftrat e ca nga kushtet më të mira - shkak uji,  pyjet gjelbërimi,  kafshët etj -.  Tani si mund ta dallojmë një ilir/pellazg ose më trashë një Shqiptar.  Dmth si dallohet,  nga tiparet,  ngjyra,  mbiemri. Kërkoj diçka të dukshme, jo ADN e më the e të thashë. 
> 
> Faleminderit




Nuk e di sesi mund ta shpjegoj me terma shkencor, por, Shqiptaret njihen me njeri-tjetrin dhe pa e ditur preardhjen.
Diku kemi njefare Rradari qe bie sinjali sa te kemi nje bashkatdhetar afer.

Duke qene se ne kohen e diktatures nuk kemi patur mundesi te njihemi apo te perzihemi me kombe te huaja, atehere duke pare fytyren e njeri-tjetrit dita-dites kemi zhvilluar nje shqise te re, shqisen Shqiptare.

Do te jete diçka fotografike e trurit (apo subkoshiences) qe na ben ta dallojme njeri tjetrin.

Nuk jemi te zinj, te verdhe, te kuq, kaf apo te bardhe.......jemi nje rrace pa rrace, Shaiptare!

----------

